# Renters Insurance with no social security number



## joannemcole (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,

We have a rental sorted out for our move to Houston on the 4th of January 2013 but we need to urgently arrange our renters insurance cover. I cannot find a company to provide a quote without a social security number. We don't have social security numbers yet and probably wont for a few weeks after we arrive yet renters insurance is a requirement for moving into our house. Can anyone recommend a company who will quote without an SS?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## HoustonBob (Dec 30, 2012)

I moved to Houston and have renters with AAA (as in the Automobile Club) was a pretty good rate too. I didn't have a SSN at the time; after completing a quote request online (which i always dread in case it opens me up to infinite spam) the agent called me back and sorted all documents electronically. I cant recall if you had to put a SSN or not, but put a dummy number in like 9999999999. Hope this helps


----------

